# Copy Cat...



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Photos of Cedar our ten week old puppy imitating Bodhi our three year old...


----------



## Cristina (Jul 2, 2012)

Awww bless. Love the last pic of cedar sneaking a glimpse of what your up to, lol. ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

LOVE the pictures, *Bodhi*! ;D How are they both getting along?


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow these are some of the most adorable photos I've seen! Great shots!! Yes, how is the family getting along now that she's home?


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

HI Suliko and OttosMama,

It was our biggest fear that Bodhi would be jealous of Cedar and we would have some less than appropriate behaviors. I'm happy to report that Bodhi has acted like a "big brother" since her arrival. Most of the time just ignoring her puppy antics, but being present and making sure she does not get into too much trouble. When we leave the house with Bodhi, the first thing he does is check Cedar's crate when we return. He also mostly chooses to sleep on the floor next to her crate at night instead of his bed. Cedar follows Bodhi around, whatever Bodhi does, she imitates. Training has been very easy thus far; sit, down, walking with a leash were accomplished with Bodhi's help. As far as play, Bodhi does not engage in her play antics, however, Cedar and our two cats are constantly playing and chasing each other around the house. The two cats are 9 months old. Cedar has learned early on how to swat his paw like the cats. We will try to shoot and post video of this as it is very amusing.

Aloha,


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I am so happy Bodhi has been such a great big brother! Sounds like your house is full of life with Cedar and the kittens  My cat is friendlier with our puppy, but doesn't really show much love towards our oldest V. Sophie. Our pup Pacsirta too used to mimic Sophie's behavior - really cute!  
Love Bodhi's blog! Keep us posted!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the pictures!!! So cute! I especially like the "bum" picture, since I call my boy, Cute Butt all the time. Such cute tushies.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

FABULOUS photos of your babies  

Also loved the story of how they get on and interact. Bodhi sounds like the perfect gentleman


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words on our photos!

Hotmischif: Yes, Bodhi has been a complete gentleman so far, however the potential for him to be less than perfect is still there. We keep a vigilant watch!

Oquirrh the V: Know what you mean about the hind quarters... I'm amazed at how well built and muscular the "V" breed looks. I guess you need to look body builder tight if you wear the equivalent of a speedo swim suit. Can't hide behind the fur like other breeds!

Suliko: Yes, our house definitely resembles a zoo at times... Just the K9s and felines inside, however we have Turkeys, Franklins, Quail, Kalij Pheasant, Nene, Sheep, and Goats to contend with in our yard on a regular basis. But we love it! You can find some photos of the critters here:
http://www.ophale.com/bodhi_tales/?m=201108

What we find interesting is each cat has their favorite dog to play with... Go figure!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the blog! Please keep posting.  The writing is so cute and you have to love the pictures.

And great way to think about the V's body. It's such a beautiful shape because they are in speedos! ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Bodhi - I really love these photos! What adorable moments to catch. My favorite is the one where they (Bodhi) is sleeping. It's almost as if Cedar is checking to make sure you see her doing it too! So cute!

I'm thrilled to hear they are adjusting well!! Wishing you continued harmony within your clan!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I got this one this morning since I was inspired by this thread.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Bodhi*, that does sound like a zoo! I have to say, I envy you maybe just a "little bit"  We went to Kauai'i and Maui this past spring, and I absolutely loved it there. Kauai'i is definitely my favorite from the two! Still need to visit the other islands to pick the ONE  

I wish my cat would play with the two rascals, but they're mostly afraid of her. Well, she'll let my little Pacsirta more near her but Sophie has left many "mental scars" from her puppy days 

Well, in the spirit of copy cat pictures, I have a few too


----------

